# 2010 NPC Dayana Cadeau Classic



## Curt James (Jun 25, 2010)

*2010 NPC 
Dayana Cadeau Classic*
*Bodybuilding, Fitness, Figure and Bikini Championships*

 *Ocober 23, 2010*

*http://www.dayanacadeauclassic.com/*







*Sponsors*​
*Hotel  Reservations*​
*Guest Posers*​




*Bill Wilmore IFBB Pro *

*

*
*Natalia Melo IFBB Pro Bikini*

*



*
*Mike Van Wyck IFBB Pro*

*




Mark Anthony, Fitness Model*​
*This  is the address where the Show will be held:*​ *
Broward   Center for the Performing Arts*
*201  SW 5th Avenue* *
Fort  Lauderdale, Florida* *  33312* 
*
It is  a QUALIFIER for FIGURE, FITNESS & BIKINI.*


----------



## Curt James (Jun 28, 2010)

Update on guest posers:
*
IFBB Pro guest posers* include Mike Van Wyck, Darrem Charles, Bill Willmore, and Ben Pakulski! *

Special guest appearances* by Mark Anthony and Natalia Melo!


----------

